# CRB Check's from Abroad



## loch_ness (Mar 31, 2004)

Sorry everyone i need you help again, my husband lived in Spain for 8 months before we met and our sw has told us we need to get a CRB check done from the Spanish police.  Has anyone else come across this and did you have to pay for this yourselves, as our sw is saying we have to pay £121 for it as well as having pay for our own medicals.  which we knew we would have to pay for the medical which wouldn't be a problem. But now we have found this out it's a little more than what we had estimated.  Most of our friends say we should get them to pay for it.  Any advice from anyone who's been through this would be great.

Nerys


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

wow - a UK CRB check costs around £35... Mel has to have these done regularly as she is a school nurse.

Are they charging £121 for the spanish one and the UK one together?

Tony


----------



## loch_ness (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi Tony

Thanks for the reply nope that figure is just purely for the Spanish CRB, so unless the LA pay's then i'm not sure what we will do. As dh doesn't think it's fair we should foot the bill ourselves, i mean all we want to do is give a loving home to a child that needs it.
   

Nerys


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello there,

Very suprised they are asking you to pay, i can understand they require this but surely they should pay.
I would go back to them again and ask if this is right

Cheese


----------



## loch_ness (Mar 31, 2004)

hi Cheese

Our SW has said they maybe able to foot some of the cost but wasn't sure how much, she said we would have to wait until April to see if they have the funds available to pay some of it, but dh still feels they should pay the whole bill as it's them that require it.

Regards

Nerys


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Nerys, I live in Spain so will have to have my police check done here! Had no idea we'd have to pay! Sorry can't tell you price or anything coz we've not done ours yet. Spain are nuisances though for paperwork so it doesn't surprise me.

Kay xxx


----------



## loch_ness (Mar 31, 2004)

Spaykay said:


> Nerys, I live in Spain so will have to have my police check done here! Had no idea we'd have to pay! Sorry can't tell you price or anything coz we've not done ours yet. Spain are nuisances though for paperwork so it doesn't surprise me.
> 
> Kay xxx


Hi Spaykay i think you only have to pay if you need to contact another country outside of where you live, ie i live in the uk and because we need to contact the spanish police that where the cost is. but check with you sw, as ours never mentioned any fees in our initial meeting the first time.

Nerys xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Don't have sw over here, but if we have to pay then so be it, I'm kinda getting used to dishing out money to get my dream  

Kay xxx


----------

